# Ijoy RDTA 5



## incredible_hullk (20/4/17)

Hi vendors

anyone got the rdta 5 in jhb... cant wait until Monday delivery from DBN

Thanks


----------



## Lim (20/4/17)

I have one left. can look into dragonvape.thisistap.com


----------

